# link between no/size of follies and multiple risk?



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

I'm just wondering what the chances of multiples are in relation to your number of follies and their size. I had diui this morning at reprofit with just a pregnyl shot, no clomid and the dr made a joke about the follie size being good and the chance of twins....then i realised  i wasn't sure if it was a joke at all.....and thought wow what if he meant it and that was a real possibility...if it is i'd like to just get my head round that chance...

not sure who can answer this best for me or where to post it.  on my day 9 scan i had four follicles of 5mm, 10mm, 13mm and 14mm.  i took my pregnyl shot on day 12 and had tx today, day 13.  as i have also had a couple of miscarriages i am due to take another pregnyl shot in five days, then another five days after that, not sure how that will affect things or if it's going to happen the deed will already be done and dusted number wise...

if this isn't the right place then any advice on which thread to go to greatly appreciated.

gg x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sorry but I don't know. The girls on the ivf threads would either know, or know where to find out though, so you could ask on there, 
Sorry I can't help,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

GG - the more follicles you have, the more chance you have of a multiple pregnancy.  In a 'natural' (unmedicated) cyle you would usually only have one lead follicle, but with fertility drugs you produce more follicles.  In the UK, a clinic would not usually go ahead with IUI if there were more than 3 decent sized follicles.

Because your last scan before IUI, was on day 9, it is impossible to know what happened to your follicles between then and IUI day.  They may all have continued to grow (at a rate of around 2mm a day), or some may not have.  If they all continued to grow, you could have had follies of around 11mm, 16mm, 19mm and 20mm on trigger day (i.e 3 days growth at 2mm/day).  Ideally, you would have had a scan on day 11/12 to check what was going on before trigger, but I know that isn't easy to arrange when you are having treatment abroad.  I triggered when my lead follicle was 16.7mm and got a bfp, so potentially you could have released 2-3 eggs.  So, you do have the possiblity of getting pregnant with twins (or even triplets), although with the fairly low success rate for IUI you would be more likely to just have the one.

Your extra Pregnyl shots will not make any difference to fertilization as this will have happened before your 2nd shot, but it may make a difference in that it supports implantation.

Wishing you loads of luck for your 2ww

Some1

xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi Some1

thanks for that.  wow!! that's a bit of a surprise!! although like you say possibly not so likely.  i also have pcos like symptoms/results and it was explained to me by guccimama who i met in Brno that sometimes the follies are cysts rather than eggs so obviously won't get fertilised...

i could get my head round twins and in some ways would be quite exciting as i would rather not have an only child and don't know if having a sibling would be an option/work in the future but triplets would be a bit of a handful!!!  yikes.

anyhoo.  i'll just have to wait and see and hope that the tx has at least worked.

GG x


----------

